# Some things I've done, lately...



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are a few things I've done lately...


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

The second image is a lithophane carved out of Corian - it looks great in person, but doesn't photograph well. It has to be back-lit to really see the image...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very attractive work, very well done. I would suppose that all really look better in person.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ron,

Your work is most excellent!

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Ron 

=======



ssflyer said:


> Here are a few things I've done lately...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Truly talented Ron like them all but the stage coach carvings are outstanding.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome,
thanks for sharing. Love the western ones. What kind of wood is the stagecoach ones?
Harry, TX


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Amazing work Ron, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Ron,
They are all very nice, amazing detail. It must have been a challenge carving through those redwood knots. What did you carve the Corian with? If it was with your regular wood carving tools, how did the cutting edges hold up? I’m looking forward to seeing more of your work.

Don


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good Ron. Nice web site too

Eric


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Ron, and what detail!

What tools did you use?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the vanity. Very interesting idea!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very impressive and a true artistic touch with class.

WOW!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Impressive Ron.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Is that CNC work or are you really like the super man of carving ?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice work and the Long Island wine country would love that sign.


----------



## akasealy (May 9, 2011)

*first litho done on an Anderson*

1/4 Corian :dance3:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work Ron, I really like the stagecoach


----------

